# Play PC Games with the DualShock 3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Experience MotioninJoy and Play PC Games with the DualShock 3*
10/24/2010 Written by Jonathan Leack










Those who have connected their DualShock 3 to a PC in an effort to play computer games know just how frustrating it has been in the past. In most cases, it is required that the user executes the DualShock 3 drivers and calibrate everytime the the controller is connected. In some other cases, Windows 7 users haven’t been able to use the drivers at all. That all comes to an end today with

MotioninJoy’s developer has announced that he has obtained Microsoft certification and as a result his controller software is fully supported now. The MotioninJoy software is simple to use and even supports Bluetooth assuming you have a dongle connected via USB. If you’re interested in this software, both the x64 and x86 versions (64-bit and 32-bit respectively) are available below:

MotioninJoy x64 (64-bit) Driver: here
MotioninJoy x86 (32-bit) Driver: here

If you don’t know which version you need, go to Start -> Control Panel -> System and look for your “System type”.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Give MS a big chunk of cash, and they do software stuff to suddenly make your program work properly, what else is new.

At least DS3 lovers are now going to be very happy though.


----------

